
You Can Reach Into This Monitor And Touch The Interface - Lightning
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1671989/you-can-reach-into-this-monitor-and-touch-the-interface
======
arasmussen
While the tech is very cool, I still see this needing a lot of innovation
before we can use it in everyday situations. Maybe grabbing windows and moving
them around is simpler and easier than dragging with a mouse or with touch,
but holding your hands up is tiring compared to resting them on the table
while you use your mouse.

We need to figure out how to emulate real world objects (reach out and "grab"
the window) as much as possible without causing any additional effort in terms
of holding your arms/hands up.

